# American Fuzzy Lops!



## Eia (Jun 14, 2011)

Claire had her AFL's! She didn't pull her fur I suspect she was caught off guard this time. She had them inside so I don't think she was too warm. Out of 5 born on the 9th 3 are thriving and well. 


Not sure how to share a photo of them.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 15, 2011)

Eia said:
			
		

> Not sure how to share a photo of them.


Go to uploads and pick the picture you want to upload, thn copy and paste the link.


----------



## Eia (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you! Here they are.


----------



## Eia (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's another one of them at 5 days old!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 15, 2011)

Awww! The little black one looks exactly like my jersey wooly born on the same day. (she has a little white spot on her head)

Are the others blue and broken black?


----------



## Eia (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks  We are really excited! The one you called Blue is new to us. We have never had this color before.  The broken black might look like her momma or at least I hope she does. Here is a photo of Mom. And the dad is pure black. We are having so much fun with this breed. We get a little fiber from them and they all have a loving personality and character that will make a bad day turn out good just by spending some time with them.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 15, 2011)

She is so pretty! I just looked at your website and all your other rabbits are beautiful too. I also liked your page on Facebook


----------



## Eia (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you! I saw yours too. I really like how you set yours up though. Mine is a little plain jane. lol I was looking at your photos as well. You're  Jersey Woolies are soooo darn cute!


----------

